

Facebook is the Death Star, and we're all building it. - mmilo
http://blog.angrymonkeys.com.au/were-the-ones-that-built-the-death-star

======
jfb
Wait, I can kill Ewoks by clicking on those Facebook Connect buttons?

~~~
toast76
I would've said Jawas, but they've already got it hard enough...what with the
Sand People problem and all.

